# Screen Printing on 50/50?



## jollytee24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

I know most printing methods seem to work best on 100% cotton, with the exception of dye sub. But how well does screen printing do on 50/50 cotton ploy blend?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Generally, it does fine. There are some quirks, the biggest of which is printing white onto red 50/50 shirts, as the red dye migrates into the white print, so you get a pinkish print on a red shirt.
Mostly, it's not a big deal at all, and some 50/50 shirts are pretty soft, so they are nice. I'm going to do 120 brown prints on white 50/50 gildan g800 wednesday and don't expect any problems, anything different than a 100% cotton Gildan.

I specialize in discharge printing, and that doesn't work on 50/50 like it does on 100% cotton, which sometimes is cool. Check out my blog or site for examples of that, if'n you want.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Like he said, it's fine for everything except white ink on red. 

Whenever I mess up a shirt, I replace it with a 50/50 from ac moore, and the reds are the only trouble I've had with them.


----------

